# Ungekürzter Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit -XXX Nummern



## Anonymous (4 Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

wegen eines Dialiers auf meinem Computer habe ich von der Telekom einen ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert.

Bei der betreffenden 0190er Nummer erscheinen die letzten drei Ziffer aber als "XXX". 

Die Telekom meinte, rückwirkend sei es nicht möglich die vollständige Nummer zu liefern.

Darum meine Frage:
1) Stimmt diese Auskunft der Telekom ?
2) Wenn mir die Telekom den Dienstleister nicht nennen kann, muß ich dann trotzdem zahlen ?

Viele Grüße,
Rainer


----------



## Heiko (4 Dezember 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Stimmt diese Auskunft der Telekom ?


Vermutlich ja.


----------



## virenscanner (4 Dezember 2002)

@Gast (Rainer)


> 2) Wenn mir die Telekom den Dienstleister nicht nennen kann, muß ich dann trotzdem zahlen ?


Zumindest wenn Du korrekt über den Preis der Verbindung durch den Dialer (bzw. der zug. Seiten/Installation)  informiert wurdest *und* Du dies bewußt bestätigt hast, wirst Du wohl bezahlen müssen.

"Dialer" heißt nicht notwendigerweise "unseriös".


----------



## SprMa (4 Dezember 2002)

Laut Auskunft eines Telekommmers wird die Abrechnung der Telekom in zwei Arten gemacht die völlig voneinander getrennt laufen:
1) Endkunde <-> Telekom
2) Telekom <-> Diensteanbieter

Die erste Abrechnung zwischen dem Endkunden und der Telekom läuft Zeitabhängig für jede Verbindung einzeln und in dem Umfang, wie es vereinbart ist. Also in deinem Fall ohne die letzten drei Stellen. Die klassische Telephonrechnung.

Die zweite Abrechnung, die die Telekom mit den einzelnen Diensteanbietern macht, seien es Auskunftsdienste, Premium-Rate-Dienste, Call-by-Call-Abrechnungen (...), laufen gesammelt. Hier schreibt die Telekom nur (seeehr vereinfacht): "Diensteanbieter, du hast im letzten Monat Kosten von € XX.xxx verursacht, wir haben für dich über die Telephonrechungen aller unserer Kunden € XX.xxx eingetrieben. Bitte überweise den Differenzbetrag / Wir überweisen den Differenzbetrag."

Da die Telekom für ihre Abrechnung mit dem Diensteanbieter die letzten drei Ziffern nicht braucht, hat sie diese auch nicht.


Was den Diensteanbieter angeht, so muß er in der Telephonrechnung mit Name und Kontaktinformation in der Rechnung erscheinen. So schreibt es jedenfalls die neue Telekommunikationskundenschutzverordnung vor.

Grundsätzlich muß man jeden unstrittigen Betrag zahlen. Schließlich hat man ja einen Vertrag, der einzuhalten ist. (Alter Grundsatz des Zivilrechts)
Bei strittigen Beträgen sollte man sich am besten einen kompetenten Rechtsbeistand nehmen, denn der kann und darf rechtliche Auskünfte geben.
Ich persönlich würde der Telekom per Einschreiben mit Rückschein die Sachlage erklären, warum nur ein Teil der (in Kopie beigefügten) Rechnung nicht bezahlt worden ist und wie man gedenkt weiter vorzugehen, bzw. welche Informationen man noch von der Telekom braucht.
Das ist kein "Kochrezept, so klappt's bestimmt". Sondern nur meine persönliche, sehr bescheidene Meinung. (Ich kann auch nicht aus Erfahrungen berichten, da ich nur Linux verwende und damit Dialer für mich kein Thema sind...)


Matthias


----------

